# Golden Retrievers - your poll is HERE!



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry I DON'T understand how to vote... But I did try twice and quit


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dog said:


> Sorry I DON'T understand how to vote... But I did try twice and quit


 
It's multiple choice. You can check any that apply to you and your human.

And BTW, I don't even CARE if I'm caught on the computer! I'm going for total Canine Anarchy!!!!!

Zoom


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, too funny!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

MY Mom think she has full control but give her the PUPPY EYES and she,just,melts!.
HUMANS,they are,just,SUCKERS!!!.Priska


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Let the humans go to the bathroom alone??? Yea right...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Psssst, Zoom....I keep trying to get Ma to let me carry out the garbage, hehehe, could ya put in a word for me?

Loocie


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

i don't let my mommie go to the bathroom alone and if she does i whine and cry like a big baby 

we goldens rule


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, all I know is that I don't want to go in the bathroom when my Mom is in there - perfume and hairspray make me sneeze. As for The Dogfather, I don't want to go in when HE'S in because, well, _because! _

I do lay in the bathrooms during the day because the tile floors are cool.

Zoom


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am such a nice girl becuase I let my Mum share my bed. I do make sure I have all the room though, a golden needs her space!!

xxx Willow.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww poor me my humans eat,go to bathroom,and talk on the phone,on their own,and I am not allowed to do any of the other nice things please will some of you nice kind people adopt me and my big sister Jade


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Why would we let mom potty alone? It's a great opportunity for us to get back scratches since she can't get away and we get to check out what's in the trash (well, Fergus checks the trash for both of us, but the deal is we both get to chew up any cardboard toilet paper rolls he finds)!

Lily and Ferg


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

The one time Kirby joined me in the restroom (at training class) she tried to climb on my lap.... it wasn't a good time!! :uhoh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The vets told my mom that I wouldn't live to be a year old, so my mom spoiled me big time and surprise I'm gonna be 3 years old next month. but I'm still spoiled. I share the bed and couch with my mom. And when we sit in the lazy boy I make her sit first so i can sit on her and snuggle. And I'm afraid she might fall while in the shower so I have to watch her.

My mom has to take me on vaction most of the time but sometimes I want to go stay with my human friends that spoil me even more than my mom so then I let her go on vacation by herself.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have learned to made a lot of pounding, huffing wall banging noise to make mom think that someone is breaking in the house when she dares shut herself behind the bathroom or bedroom door.

Works everytime to get that door open.

Lucky


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We all go with Mom to the bathroom, she is such a sucker. She let's us sleep on the bed and couch. We do behave on a the leash, she makes us!

Chewie is the brat of our house he just gives mom a hard time, like eating her pager. Chloe is pretty good for a puppy!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg & Razz responded! They clearly state that they do not allow their mother to go to the bathroom by herself, they do not allow their Mom & Dad to eat alone, they don't allow their mother to talk on the phone if they want her & they do allow their mother to drive them around!

They further state that they DO NOT pay the mortgage!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Let us just sum it up by saying we ALLOW them to live in OUR house.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Zoom, it'll be a cold day you know where when my mom is capable of going potty by herself. Dad doesn't need supervision in the potty room. I do allow them on the bed, but it's a king-size and they don't take up much space if I'm stretched out width-wise It's polite to let them eat by themselves only if you've been given yummy food of your own with some extras on top. However, I highly recommend parking your carcass smack dab in the middle of the kitchen during food prep; the five-second rule never gets the chance to be applied. Hope you're making progress being in charge of everything in your house.....I'm still trying to figure out how to hide the grooming tools permanently!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Zoom, good thing you started this thread. These humans can't be trusted to go to the bathroom alone, and if you are not allowed in, you can always dig the door/tile. 

Eating alone is not an option! We need to make sure they eat proper food! 

And of course, they can share our couch, after all who is going to give us long massages? With the bed, I am not so sure, I dig them if I run out of room.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*" HA...and she thinks she is smart, with the password on the computer...like :doh: I do know my own name!!!  & I figure if she & company want to sit on MY couch to watch TV or a Video, they are just going to have to deal with me as well  I do let her potty alone however" :curtain: ....Tauri *


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*"Hi Zoom, I am the dignified one in our house. That brat Tauri just thinks she rules but *I* know different. I find you get more bees with honey anyhow, so I am always on my best behavior, Our house is a big one, too big she says when she is busy cleaning up our fur and foot prints : I don't bother with the bed, as I really don't like it, when I have my own soft couch to sleep on, I like a little privacy when I am doing my duty, so I give her a break when she is in the potty  Now food prep is a different story, I do park my behind pretty close to the action  Nice chatting" ...woof Adi *


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I make my humans open and close the front door a lot!


----------

